# 77 ford ex; manifold leaking, my dads truck.



## SoyCandleDepot (Nov 2, 2010)

As far as removing the rusty old bolts, I've found that Gibbs Brand lubricant works awesome. I use it for so much more than just rust bolts. Soak them every day for a few days if you're not in a hurry. When you're ready to take them off, hopefully they will come out, but if not, add some heat with a torch.


----------



## bsa_bob (Oct 31, 2010)

thanks for the repy sir, Can you heat the bolt with out it twisting off? or should i heat the head up next to the bolt?????

And where did you find"gibbs lubricant"??? i've not heard of this before? bob s


----------



## SoyCandleDepot (Nov 2, 2010)

Ideally you'll want to avoid head but you can use it as a last resort. Heat can warp or damage the head and the gasket sealing surface.

I learned about Gibbs on the "Powerblock" on sunday mornings on spike TV. They have all kinds of great products and tips on there. The stuff really is great and I use it all over the house. It is by far the best penetrating oil I've ever used. It works its way into everything!


----------

